# Using a Mouthpiece



## DaMayor (Jan 27, 2010)

A couple of years back I noticed that a guy working at the 'station' adjacent to mine was using a mouthpiece....like a football mouthpiece. At the time, I thought it seemed odd, if not silly. Well, I recently noticed that during very heavy lifts, especially during leg work, I tend to clench my teeth instead of grunting and groaning like many of the apparently constipated folks in the gym. I was just wondering how common this was...because at this rate, I'll be breaking molars in the near future.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 27, 2010)

I see them used by a few at powerlifting meets my training partner runs.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never known anyone who used one for lifting.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 27, 2010)

don't you produce more power by breathing out? at least i think that's the thought in martial arts.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 27, 2010)

A few ballplayers have been using them of late in order to stop them from damaging their from all the grinding one does.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 27, 2010)

I grit my teeth at the sticking points. I'm trying not to. I'm getting better. The damage for the most part is done though. I've put cracks in a lot of my teeth, healthy teeth no fillings. I've had 2 teeth break in two years. Luckily they have broken above the gum line so I could get caps. According to my dentist the force put forth by the jaw muscles in these situations is, "astronomical."


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 27, 2010)

wow that's some fucking effort right there.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2010)

My dentist recommended that I wear a mouth-piece to the gym due to teeth grinding. 

...but I'm not going to do that.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 28, 2010)

Seen strongmen using them.


----------



## SNC (Jan 28, 2010)

Never heard of it. Sounds silly but for people who grind their teeth while lifting maybe it's a good idea.
I've seen blood vessels break in powerlifting but never seen teeth shatter. 

I dont clench my teeth when I lift.


----------



## SNC (Jan 28, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> According to my dentist the force put forth by the jaw muscles in these situations is, "astronomical."


 
Then he showed you the bill and you bit him in half !


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a guy at my gym that uses one when bench pressing. I guess hes afraid the bar will come down and hit em or something. And he is not a power lifter, but a guy in his late 30's or so, skinny as hell and benching like 95lbs. I hate to be an ass but its rather hilarious....


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 28, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> I have a guy at my gym that uses one when bench pressing. I guess hes afraid the bar will come down and hit em or something. And he is not a power lifter, but a guy in his late 30's or so, skinny as hell and benching like 95lbs. I hate to be an ass but its rather hilarious....


 That's sad...but maybe he just values his chompers.

Like Hoglander said, I too only run into this problem when I'm maxed out, last set~top of the rep, and have never really done this until this year. I guess I'm trying to avoid all of those maternity ward sounds that many of the newbies make. Oh, I breathe alright, but just not like a woman giving labor.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> That's sad...but maybe he just values his chompers.
> 
> Like Hoglander said, I too only run into this problem when I'm maxed out, last set~top of the rep, and have never really done this until this year. I guess I'm trying to avoid all of those maternity ward sounds that many of the newbies make. Oh, I breathe alright, but just not like a woman giving labor.



Its funny though as he has asked me to spot him a couple times. He'll be in the middle of the rep, and will try to talk with the mouthpiece in. He sounds like he has a cock in his mouth.
 He will say "one more, one more, help me get it!" But it sounds so hilarious I cant help but laugh.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 28, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Its funny though as he has asked me to spot him a couple times. He'll be in the middle of the rep, and will try to talk with the mouthpiece in. *He sounds like he has a cock in his mouth*.
> He will say "one more, one more, help me get it!" But it sounds so hilarious I cant help but laugh.



Okay, that's it.....I'll just break my molars, lol.


----------



## Vance (Jan 28, 2010)

I've read a few articles that say it can be good for your training to have a mouth piece in. From memory the latest Muscle & Fitness had an article about it when I read it in the airport.

I'll see if I can't find it somewhere. As for any cockhole that wants to laugh at me were I to actually start using one, I'll just point out to him that it's better to be wearing a mouthpiece than stuck on crutches with my jaw wired shut, and when he goes, "Huh" I'll drop a 50lb plate on his foot and then break his jaw. 

GICH.



P.S. That's not directed at you nem, and any guy who needs a spot to bench 95lbs with anything other than his cock deserves your contempt, mouthpiece or not.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 28, 2010)

Vance said:


> As for any cockhole that wants to laugh at me were I to actually start using one, I'll just point out to him that it's better to be wearing a mouthpiece than using crutches, and when he goes, "Huh" I'll drop a 50lb plate on his foot and then break his jaw.
> 
> GICH.










YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2010)

I saw saw some redneck in my gym wearing it and taking it out every 10 minutes to wash in the the waterfountain.  I just figured it was some rednecky way of looking badass.  It actually does make some sense.  But, he still looked like a fucking moron, so I think I'd just have to grind my teeth and get over it.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 28, 2010)

I use one occasionally on max effort lifts.

...and I have no problem looking red-neck. lol


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 28, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> I use one occasionally on max effort lifts.
> 
> ...and I have no problem looking red-neck. lol



Based on the fact that your avatar could woop the horse puckey out of Roids' avatar.....I'm going with your response.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2010)

It has to do with increasing neural drive.  By jamming down on the mouth piece, you can increase neural efficiency, much like grip the bar harder or trying to press the feet against the floor and grip the floor (Sherrington's law of Irradiation).  The eyes can create a similar effect, if you look up with the eyes (not the head and neck, just the eyes) when squatting or deadlifting, you can drive the extensor mechanism of the body a little bit more.

patrick


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

One of my boys was just in the gym last week benching without a spotter and slipped and busted a few bottom teeth out and tore his lip up. maybe a mouth piece just for. might of helped.. i called him the other day at 1-800- im -fucked up...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2010)

SNC said:


> Never heard of it. Sounds silly but for people who grind their teeth while lifting maybe it's a good idea.
> I've seen blood vessels break in powerlifting but never seen teeth shatter.
> 
> I dont clench my teeth when I lift.


Your not squatting with enough weight then.


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Your not squatting with enough weight then.


exactly....lol


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 29, 2010)

P-funk said:


> It has to do with increasing neural drive.  By jamming down on the mouth piece, you can increase neural efficiency, much like grip the bar harder or trying to press the feet against the floor and grip the floor (Sherrington's law of Irradiation).  The eyes can create a similar effect, if you look up with the eyes (not the head and neck, just the eyes) when squatting or deadlifting, you can drive the extensor mechanism of the body a little bit more.
> patrick



Pat! What's Up!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Pat! What's Up!



nothing!

patrick


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2010)

P-funk said:


> It has to do with increasing neural drive.  By jamming down on the mouth piece, you can increase neural efficiency, much like grip the bar harder or trying to press the feet against the floor and grip the floor (Sherrington's law of Irradiation).  The eyes can create a similar effect, if you look up with the eyes (not the head and neck, just the eyes) when squatting or deadlifting, you can drive the extensor mechanism of the body a little bit more.
> 
> patrick



Do you have a link to that?  I have been looking to start a discussion about this with my Strength & Conditioning professor.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Do you have a link to that?  I have been looking to start a discussion about this with my Strength & Conditioning professor.



A link to what?  I made it up....

Just kidding.

I am sure you can google things like sherrington's law of irradiation and get info on some of that stuff...also, check out pubmed and type in some of the key words you are searching.  If my memory serves me correctly, there was something that I saw regarding the mouth pieces.  I don't have anything on hand that I can readly post up because I didn't spend to much time researching it and reading about it, since my efforts have been concentrated in other areas.

patrick


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuuuuck.  If its on Pubmed, hes already seen it.

Sounded like a good argument.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 29, 2010)

... well if the theory works... could explain why I workout better with chewing gum


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Fuuuuck.  If its on Pubmed, hes already seen it.
> 
> Sounded like a good argument.



Not sure what you mean by "if it's on pubmed, he's already seen it"?

I am not even sure of the argument you are trying to make or why you wouldn't do your own research just because you think "he's seen it".  Maybe he is only reading some of it?  Maybe he hasn't checked the references of those studies that he has read?  Maybe there is stuff that he has overlooked.  You just take someones word for it?  Do your own research.

patrick


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2010)

He reads the updates everyday.  As in anyone that comes on here and hits New Posts multiple times a day.  Thats what he does.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 29, 2010)

P-funk said:


> Not sure what you mean by "if it's on pubmed, he's already seen it"?
> patrick



I think he means his S&C Professor.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> He reads the updates everyday.  As in anyone that comes on here and hits New Posts multiple times a day.  Thats what he does.



Reading pubmed is not reading the studies though.  All he is reading are abstracts.  I am saying track down the studies and read for yourself.  You may come to different conclusions than he does or formulate different ideas.  You should always do this!

patrick


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 29, 2010)

P-funk said:


> Reading pubmed is not reading the studies though.  All he is reading are abstracts.  I am saying track down the studies and read for yourself.  You may come to different conclusions than he does or formulate different ideas.  You should always do this!
> 
> patrick



Damn, you have become quite the studious old man, lol!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2010)

I dont know what is confusing by "hes already seen it," but perhaps its vague and thats where I come in...

Bottom line?   NEVER THE FUCK MIND.

Forgive me for taking something seriously.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Damn, you have become quite the studious old man, lol!



True story.  The problem with this industry is there are a lot of lemmings that don't know how to think for themselves.

patrick


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know what is confusing by "hes already seen it," but perhaps its vague and thats where I come in...
> 
> Bottom line?   NEVER THE FUCK MIND.
> 
> Forgive me for taking something seriously.








patrick


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 29, 2010)

bit part of my tongue off during a heavy bench press session.....
























sike


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> ... well if the theory works... could explain why I workout better with chewing gum


----------

